# PSA - If you have a website, Google is going mobile friendly



## Stacy (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey folks, for those of you that run your own website, here is a little reading that you may want to do if your site is search hit driven.

In short Google is changing it's ranking system to take mobile browser access into account. 

Just an fyi in case it effects anyone here!



> From Tuesday April 21, websites that aren’t deemed “mobile friendly” by Google’s own analysis tool  will fall lower in search rankings than those that do, which could mean  dips in revenue for companies who depend heavily on web traffic.



http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2015/04/20/googles-mobile-search-ranking-showdown/

http://www.businessnewsdaily.com/7808-google-search-ranking-mobile.html


----------

